# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  μιξερ magimix 4000

## katmadas

Καλησπερα παιδες,

λοιπον μου φερανε ενα μιχερ το οποιο εχει ενα θεμα.
Δεν εχει δυναμη για να γυρισει το μοτερ .
Αν το πιασεις με το χερι τον αξονα σταματαει δηλαδη ειναι αδυναμο.

Απο μεσα εχει 4 πραγματα ολα κιολα.
ο τερματικος ασφαλειας που ειναι οκ,
ο πυκνωτης , το μοτερ και ενα πηνιο.
Παιζει να ειναι πυκνωτης ή μοτερ?
Το μοτερ δεν μυριζει.
Δεν ειναι με καρβουνακια αλλα τα καλοδια απευθειας στην περιεληξη.


Εβγαλα ενα βιντεο για να σας διαφωτισω αν μπορειτε να βοηθησετε να μην πηγαινω για αγορα πυκνωτη.

Μοτερ δεν θα αλλαξουμε αν εχει προβλημμα ενοητε.

https://youtu.be/MmQH-26nAuc

----------


## nyannaco

Πυκνωτή ψυλλιάζομαι

----------


## sofosal

με το χέρι γυρίζει ελεύθερα;;
από τον θόρυβο φαίνεται τα  κουζινέτα να έδωσαν πνεύμα...

----------


## FILMAN

Δες αν γυρίζει ελεύθερα με το χέρι. Αν ναι, μέτρα τον πυκνωτή εκκινήσεως (αν και αυτός δεν συμμετέχει στη λειτουργία). Επίσης δες το ρελέ εκκινήσεως, λύσε το να δεις αν είναι μπαρουτοκαπνισμένες οι επαφές του μέσα (αν και λογικά στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν θα εκκινούσε το μοτέρ). Επίσης το ρελέ αυτό πρέπει να είναι με το πηνίο προς τα κάτω, αν είναι στερεωμένο σε άλλη στάση υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## katmadas

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
Το μοτερ γυρναει ελευθερα ναι.
κουζινετα δεν ειναι γιατι ο ηχος δεν ειναι μηχανικος.
Ο ηχος ειναι σαν να μην περνει το τρυμα που θελει καπως ...




> Επίσης δες το ρελέ εκκινήσεως, λύσε το να δεις αν είναι  μπαρουτοκαπνισμένες οι επαφές του μέσα (αν και λογικά στην περίπτωση  αυτή δεν θα εκκινούσε το μοτέρ). Επίσης το ρελέ αυτό πρέπει να είναι με  το πηνίο προς τα κάτω, αν είναι στερεωμένο σε άλλη στάση υπάρχει  πρόβλημα.


αν αυτο το πηνιο που βλεπω ειναι το ρελε που λες ειναι με το πηνιο προς τα κατω στηριγμενο σε μια λαστιχενια βαση.
Θα το τσεκαρω και αυτον θα μετρησω και τον πυκνωτη.

----------


## katmadas

Μαλλων το μοτερ ειναι.
Πυκνωτης οκ φαινετε με μετρηση.
Το ρελε το ανοιξα και καθαρησα τις επαφες.
Το προβλημμα παραμενει.

Απλα κατι που ποαρατηρησα τωρα:
Οταν ακουμπησα την περιεληξη του μοτερ αυτη εκαιγε αρκετα μετα απο μερικα δευτερολεπτα στροφων.

----------


## diony

Μέτρησε τα τρία άκρα του κινητήρα τι ωμ δείχνουν μεταξύ τους , έχοντας τα στον αέρα υποτίθεται  και κάνε κάποιο σκίτσο με την όλη καλωδίωση , το βίντεο είναι λίγο θολό

----------


## FILMAN

> Οταν ακουμπησα την περιεληξη του μοτερ αυτη εκαιγε αρκετα μετα απο μερικα δευτερολεπτα στροφων.


Τότε δυστυχώς υπάρχουν βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες στην περιέλειξη...

----------


## sofosal

ο θόρυβος .....άνοιξέ το και δες τον ρότορα....παρατήρησε αν έχει "γρατζουνιές"...
καθώς το γυρίζεις με το χέρι γυρίζει ελεύθερα , όταν μπαίνει σε τάση όμως έλκεται ο ρότορας και βρίσκει στον στάτη.
κουζινέτα...

----------


## katmadas

Αυτο που λεει ο Φιλιππας ειναι .
Ο Θορυβος δεν ειναι απο κουζινετα.
Μπορει οντως ετσι να ακουγεται αλλα θα το καταλαβαινα πιστευω.
Σημερα το αφησα να γυρναει για 10 δευτερολεπτα και πηγα να ακουμπησ μετα την περιεληξη.
Παραλιγο να κολουσε το δακτυλο πανω στις σπειρες....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μεταφράζοντας το παρακάτω λινκ
http://www.magimix-spares.co.uk/which_processor.asp
στο κομμάτι για τα χαρακτηριστικά του μοτέρ. λέει ..



> *Μοναδικό «αυτόματη επιλογή« εμπορική επαγωγικό κινητήρα βαθμό καθιστά τόσο εύκολο και ήσυχο. . Τώρα με το μοναδικό 12 χρόνια εγγύηση κινητήρα*Συμβατικά επεξεργαστές τροφίμων είναι περίπλοκη? θα πρέπει να επιλέξετε την ταχύτητα. Magimix είναι πολύ πιο απλό στη χρήση. Προσαρμόζει αυτόματα την ισχύ για να παρέχει την σωστή ταχύτητα ανεξάρτητα από την εργασία. Όλα τα μοντέλα Magimix είναι χτισμένο γύρω από ένα μοναδικό εμπορικό επαγωγικό κινητήρα ποιότητας, η οποία θέτει ελεγχόμενη επαγγελματική δύναμη στα χέρια σας, χωρίς κόπο. Όποια και αν είναι το έργο, που αυτορυθμίζεται για να διατηρήσει σταθερή ταχύτητα. Είναι τόσο απλό όσο αυτός.


Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό στα περί " ελεγχόμενης δύναμης" και ... "αυτορυθμίζεται" ... ξέρει κανείς με ποιον τρόπο το πετυχαίνει αυτό?

----------


## diony

Έχω τύχει παρόμοιο σε άλλη μάρκα  20αετίας είχε διακόπτη φυγοκεντρικό που ρύθμιζες την ευαισθησία του και κατ επέκταση τις στροφές

----------

Κυριακίδης (21-05-15)

----------


## katmadas

12 χρονια εγγυηση?
Λες να την κανει ετσι την δουλεια  ο αλλος?
Παντως σαν εργαλειο φαινεται μαματο....

----------


## katmadas

μιλισαμε με τον ανθρωπο και μου ειπε πως οταν το αγορασε η εγγυηση που πηρε για το μοτερ ειναι εφορου ζωης.
Θα δουμε τι θα γινει με επικοινωνια.
Παντως το μοτερ αξιζει περιελιξη καινουργια αποτι καταλαβα καθως η γυναικα του μου ειπε οτι το αγορασαν πανακριβα.

----------

